# Just printed labels on new shirts!



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

So after making the decision to do all of our printing in house again, I thought it was time to print some labels in the shirts as well. Take a look and let me know what you think! 

These are printed on AA 2001's


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Design looks good.....Where is your RN#?.....Have you considering using transfers for the labels?....


----------



## mm.devine (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the label. If you are labelling textiles for sale in the US you have to have an RN OR your full legal company name on the label. So you never have to have an RN since you can use the legal company name. I see you chose Shopify. Do you like them? Do they link right to your bank or do you have to use some other method like paypal, etc...?? I am researching now to open my store and am so confused as to what is the most user friendly for my customers and myself. I already own my domain name through Godaddy.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Also, does American Apparel, buy US Cotton, and Make the Material here in the US or do they only cut and sew the t-shirts in Los Angeles?

Since AA was caught hiring thousands of illegals, I would want to make sure it's really made here, and define made. 

Don't mean to be critical, okay yes I do.

I'm also an MA.

Oh, if you meant for the Label to look Vintage, it looks great. Great job.


----------



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

The tags I removed said made in USA so if they're not I think there is little I can do to ensure the accuracy. As far as the RN. Number, if I understand the laws correctly, I am using the legal name of my business "Cape Crabbers" someone please correct me if I'm wrong. 

I'm pretty critical too so appreciate that! Def going for the vintage look too.


----------



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

I really like using shopify. It's easy to set up and with the right layout you can do a lot of fun and cool things.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Label looks great. 

AA also left out the fact that they had 1600 illegals. 

When you call the Auto Attendant says, Se Habla English. Lol.


----------



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

Selanac, If "Cape Crabbers" is the full legal name of my business should I be covered as far as not having an RN ?


----------



## mm.devine (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, If Cape Crabbers is your legal name you are fine.
Federal Trade Commission this will answer the RN question for you. CC, I sent you a message on fb.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

CapeC3rabbers said:


> If "Cape Crabbers" is the full legal name of my business should I be covered as far as not having an RN ?


You need to use the full corporate name as it is registered with your state, including any suffix such as Corp, LLC, etc.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Zane is your business a corporation or proprietorship?....


----------



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

Joint Proprietorship


----------



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

Royce, Where do things stand considering I'm a proprietorship with my DBA "Cape Crabbers"


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not really know....But I was thinking there might be more to it....Tim might have a better idea......But you may want to consider getting your own RN#.....


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Ordinarily, I would think a DBA is not sufficient as a "full corporate name." But based on what the FTC guidelines say...



> _The name must be the full name under which the company is doing business. This is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It cannot be a trademark, trade name, brand, label, or designer name — unless that name is also the name under which the company is doing business._


...Perhaps it can be a DBA as long as that's the full name under which the company is doing business. If that's the name that appears on business documents, it seems to meet the guidelines.

But I do agree with Royce, it may be worth getting an RN number anyway. They are free and easy to get. Here's the online application:
https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


----------



## CapeC3rabbers (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link Tim! Aside from that, what do you think of the label?


----------

